# TCD-140060 Power Supply



## John Wilson (Dec 30, 2001)

Hello.
I was wondering if anybody has a good working possibly repaired power supply for a Series 2 model number TCD-140060? I am trying to resurrect this box for a family member who has lifetime service on it. I've confirmed that the drive is fine but the box is suffering from the not too uncommon "lights are on but nobody's home" syndrome explained here:
http://www.weaknees.com/tcd140060-repair.php

I really don't want to pay $70 for a new supply and would rather not mess with a bad cap replacement procedure. Plug and play would be the best scenario.

You can PM me or respond back to this thread.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

John Wilson said:


> Hello.
> I was wondering if anybody has a good working possibly repaired power supply for a Series 2 model number TCD-140060? I am trying to resurrect this box for a family member who has lifetime service on it. I've confirmed that the drive is fine but the box is suffering from the not too uncommon "lights are on but nobody's home" syndrome explained here:
> http://www.weaknees.com/tcd140060-repair.php
> 
> ...


I think Unitron knows which power supplies are interchangable. Maybe you can find an appropriate unsub box on Craigslist or eBay for low cost.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> I think Unitron knows which power supplies are interchangable. Maybe you can find an appropriate unsub box on Craigslist or eBay for low cost.


Anything I know about power supply interchangability I learned from classicsat.

If you look under the heat sink that bends over 90 degrees, the one at the front, away from the AC input jack, see if you see any sign of bulging or leakage of any of the capacitors.

If so, that's probably all that's wrong with the supply and you're talking about under $10 in parts.

You might be able to get a local repair shop to replace it or them for less than the cost of buying a new one. Ask them what ESR stands for, and if they know why they're used on switching power supplies. The answers you're looking for are "Equivalent Series Resistance" and "Yes, we do know".

If you get those answers you're probably in pretty good hands.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The 140 TiVo is different than most other TiVos, in that the PSU runs down all the right side kind of in its own compartment.
AFAIK, only the 130 and 140 models use the same PSU.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

classicsat said:


> The 140 TiVo is different than most other TiVos, in that the PSU runs down all the right side kind of in its own compartment.
> AFAIK, only the 130 and 140 models use the same PSU.


Do you know if all variations of the 240 models have interchangable supplies?


----------



## John Wilson (Dec 30, 2001)

I took unitron's advice and had the power supply repaired by a friend that's good with a soldering gun. We replaced the tall middle cap under the heatsink (C14) and the one next to it. It did spin up the drive but something must have corrupted the image as it wouldn't boot correctly and so I began my search for a 140060 image. I didn't find one but someone here gave me a link for a 240004A image. I copied that to a 80GB drive and it booted but gave me an error message which turned out to be an error 51. I guess that means that it didn't like seeing an image for a 240 when it was looking for a 140. I had it call into the TiVo service and it promptly updated the software to 9.3-something but it wouldn't resolve the TSN number. I was briefly stumped as to what to do next and then I remembered reading on some thread here that I should try a Clear and Delete Everything and see if it would work. After a few reboots, it did the trick and I have a functioning TiVo again.

As to the power supply question, one place to see all of the ps varieties is on the Weaknees website http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-power-supply.php where you can see all of the various versions.

Thank you to everyone who has offered advice/ opinions to help guide me towards a relatively painless repair!:up:

John



unitron said:


> Anything I know about power supply interchangability I learned from classicsat.
> 
> If you look under the heat sink that bends over 90 degrees, the one at the front, away from the AC input jack, see if you see any sign of bulging or leakage of any of the capacitors.
> 
> ...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

John Wilson said:


> I took unitron's advice ...


Glad to see it work out so well anyway

I'm pretty sure error 51 means TSN mismatch, and a C&DE will cure it if the image is the right version of the software (f'rinstance, a 140 can use a 240 image and the other way around, but not a 540 image without possible booby traps and landmines later on.)

That's why the images I share usually start off in Guided Setup, 'cause that's where you're going to wind up anyway.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

230,240, 540, and 590 can use the same PSU, or interchange them. Of them, 5x0 PSUs should be used with only one hard drive.
The 240 model variations, which other than HDD capacity, are as far as I see limited to old crypto chip vs new crypto chip, and flat vs outie fan grill) 

Error 51 is a TSN mismatch, which C&DE will fix.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

classicsat said:


> 230,240, 540, and 590 can use the same PSU, or interchange them. Of them, 5x0 PSUs should be used with only one hard drive.
> The 240 model variations, which other than HDD capacity, are as far as I see limited to old crypto chip vs new crypto chip, and flat vs outie fan grill)
> 
> Error 51 is a TSN mismatch, which C&DE will fix.


What's a 590?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Humax version of the 540 model TiVo.


----------

